# Can I put liquid non-dairy creamer (like Coffeemate)for low idodine diet?



## carol9999

Hi... I have to start the low iodine diet on the 21st this month and it says cut all dairy, which will probably be the hardest part of this diet...... I was wondering if i can put the liquid Coffeemate into my coffee...i know it has no calcium..it does have 30mg sodium per tablespoon.........if I cannot use this, what can i use to cream up my coffee, which i really dont want to give up!! (BTW.. I can't drink it black)....also, is there a detailed list of things you can and can't have? I looked at some lists and they are very general......thanks


----------



## CareBear3030

The lists are very general. I struggled big time with it till I got it going. I have not found anything that I could cream up my coffee with. If it didnt have salt, it had soy. I've read something about almond milk, but all the varieties I found had salt or soy or seasalt.

Basically I lived on fruits, veggies, egg whites, and oatmeal. Two more days and I get my body scan and then I'm done!! Go read my blog for some ideas. I tried to note what I was eating each day.... have not done that for a couple days though.

Good luck.


----------



## GD Women

carol9999 said:


> Hi... I have to start the low iodine diet on the 21st this month and it says cut all dairy, which will probably be the hardest part of this diet...... I was wondering if i can put the liquid Coffeemate into my coffee...i know it has no calcium..it does have 30mg sodium per tablespoon.........if I cannot use this, what can i use to cream up my coffee, which i really dont want to give up!! (BTW.. I can't drink it black)....also, is there a detailed list of things you can and can't have? I looked at some lists and they are very general......thanks


Maybe you can live without the creamer. Honestly, you can really taste the coffee instead of all the additives. Or why don't you just give it up if you can't drink it black.

Your nuke Lab should have given you a list of does and don't including what you can and can't eat. If not maybe you should call them and ask. Better to be safe then sorry by having to do it all over again.


----------



## cgoeschel

its the Carrageenan in the coffemate that you arent supposed to have.


----------



## GD Women

cgoeschel said:


> its the Carrageenan in the coffemate that you arent supposed to have.


How do you pronounce that? LOL!

Isn't Coffeemate artificial? That would be enough to give it up. And I did, eons ago.

We need to treat our bodies with better nutrition being thyroid.


----------



## tmdescovich

carol9999 said:


> Hi... I have to start the low iodine diet on the 21st this month and it says cut all dairy, which will probably be the hardest part of this diet...... I was wondering if i can put the liquid Coffeemate into my coffee...i know it has no calcium..it does have 30mg sodium per tablespoon.........if I cannot use this, what can i use to cream up my coffee, which i really dont want to give up!! (BTW.. I can't drink it black)....also, is there a detailed list of things you can and can't have? I looked at some lists and they are very general......thanks


No, you should not use it. Have you downloaded the LID cookbook. I printed it out and referenced it constantly. Made up most my own recipes but used it as a starting point. Here is the link..... http://www.thyca.org/Cookbook.pdf


----------



## jshortie

All of you coffee drinkers, check out "The Original Coffee Mate" creamer. It is the one that comes in a rectangular box with a perforated pull-out drawer. It has the little plastic cups like you see in the bowls at restaurants for breakfast. It reads different ingredients than does the powder form of coffee creamers including powdered coffee mate. Here are the ingredients: Water, coconut oil, sugar, sodium caseinate (a milk derivitive), dipotassium phosphate, mono- and diglycerides, artificial flavor, and beta-carotine color. ***not a source of lactose. Lactose free, cholesterol free, and gluten free.

This reads differently than does the description for powdered coffee mate which has hydrogenated soybean and a few different additional ingredients. Last year I was given the thumbs up by my VA RAI Technician on the coffee mate.

Bottoms up!


----------



## Want2FeelGood

http://thyroidcancersurvivor.wordpress.com/2009/04/30/low-iodine-diet/

http://www.medhelp.org/posts/Thyroid-Disorders/Low-Iodine-Diet/show/573082


----------



## Want2FeelGood

jshortie said:


> All of you coffee drinkers, check out "The Original Coffee Mate" creamer. It is the one that comes in a rectangular box with a perforated pull-out drawer. It has the little plastic cups like you see in the bowls at restaurants for breakfast. It reads different ingredients than does the powder form of coffee creamers including powdered coffee mate. Here are the ingredients: Water, coconut oil, sugar, sodium caseinate (a milk derivitive), dipotassium phosphate, mono- and diglycerides, artificial flavor, and beta-carotine color. ***not a source of lactose. Lactose free, cholesterol free, and gluten free.
> 
> This reads differently than does the description for powdered coffee mate which has hydrogenated soybean and a few different additional ingredients. Last year I was given the thumbs up by my VA RAI Technician on the coffee mate.
> 
> Bottoms up!


The NIH LID indicates that powdered creamers without carageenen are fine and unlimited, BUT I heard that sodium caseinate is NOT okay to take.

Anyone know the "truth" here ?


----------

